# Recommend me a HIIT workout on the bike



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

Even though I hate to do it, I decided to throw 30min of cardio at the end of each weights session to aid in my fat loss and overall level of fitness

My 'favourite' are cycling and rowing. Seen a lot of stuff online about HIIT workouts, but they all seem to differ - I'm confused.

Can you recommend a simple HIIT workout on the bike? My goal is to strip some fat primarily.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

I have read about a couple.

1. 16 mins alternate for a minute of flat out and rest.

2. 20 miins I think it was Body for Life. work your way up the intensity level at minute intervals then come down then go back up..

HTH


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

on an exercise bike i have hiit for a minute high level of effort and minute little to no effort :thumb :done this for 20 mins and sweated like a rapist. startin out tho i would do 1minute high level big effort and 90secs low level little effort


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

I do a 1minute and 30secs flat out

then a minute where i pedal at slow pace repeat this till you have done twenty-thirty minutes worth


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

apply the same intervals you would with running, play it by ear and include some stood up too


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

mate use the original tabata protocol (not the butchered versions people do)

warm up on a good exercise bike that has a watts program (life fitness lifecycle for example)

after warming up set the 'work' watts at 400 watts and the rest watts at 75

20 seconds - 400 watts, RPM above 90

10 seconds -75 watts

20 seconds - 400 watts, RPM above 90

10 seconds -75 watts

20 seconds - 400 watts, RPM above 90

10 seconds -75 watts

20 seconds - 400 watts, RPM above 90

10 seconds -75 watts

20 seconds - 400 watts, RPM above 90

10 seconds -75 watts

20 seconds - 400 watts, RPM above 90

10 seconds -75 watts

20 seconds - 400 watts, RPM above 90

10 seconds -75 watts

20 seconds - 400 watts, RPM above 90

10 seconds -75 watts

four minutes total work - if you cant keep the RPM at above 90 on 400 watts then you need to reduce the workload by 50 watts - if you reduce it on any sets at the end of the workload add up all the work watts and divide by eight and thats the watts you set next time 9i.e if you do six sets at 400 and two at 350 then its 6x400 + 2 x350 = 3100 / 8 = 387 watts)

if you can do all eight sets at 400 watts at or above 90 RPM add 50 watts next time

if you can do eight sets at 500 watts then you are superman

a warning though this is truly intense and its best to have a training partner do all the watt adjustments up and done keeping the time 920 seconds work, 10 seconds active rest) exact

Bring a bucket as you will probably need to puke at the end but your metabolism will be through the roof and you will sweat all day:beer:


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> mate use the original tabata protocol (not the butchered versions people do)
> 
> warm up on a good exercise bike that has a watts program (life fitness lifecycle for example)
> 
> ...


Thanks for this!!! Going to try it tonight!


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

sounds too much of a mess around that glen

think the 1minute on 45-60secs off way too go?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

MarcusWright said:


> sounds too much of a mess around that glen
> 
> think the 1minute on 45-60secs off way too go?


yeah - but you get out what you put in - honestly this is by fat the best protocol I have ever used doing HIIT and terms of results and it really sorts the me from the boys


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

also whilst i was quite detailed lets be honest its 400 watts for 20 seconds, 75 watts for ten second repeated eight times - simple :thumb:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

have a read of this

Gurilla Cardio.pdf


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

stevo99 said:


> have a read of this


similar thing and will work - BUT what i have found with intervals is that spriniting doesnt allow regulation of workload and most people will decrease the workload in the latter sets which will somehwat deplete the effect - the watts program stops this as the workload is always the same every 'rep'

honestly - try it :beer:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Tabata style like Glen has mentioned is the way to go ime!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Thanks for this!!! Going to try it tonight!


Take a sick bucket!

Tabata is the devils work.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Take a sick bucket!
> 
> Tabata is the devils work.


hahaha! This top post is my current regime - im sticking to it too so today is Shoulders, Bi's, Back....

and this BAD BOY cardio with a HEAVY shake for after hahaha!!!

Ill post my experience tommorow if I make it


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

+1 on the tabata protocol. It is particularly brutal when done correctly.

I would have a combination of tabatas and SSC in the mix for maximum fat loss though.

J


----------

